# market saying I need to update apps.



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

go in to update them....and nothing is there, or it won't let me update.
another guy on droid forums having the same issue.


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

I also had the same problem on earlier versions of the new market. I'm currently on version 3.1.5 and all seems to be better now. I'm assuming you already tried clearing app data? Sometimes that also works for getting the newest version pushed to your device.
My only other advice would be to turn off notifications until the bug clears up. Just remember its a market problem, not with the apps. 
I also found that if you let a couple of legitimate updates show at the same time,then press the update all button, then even the apps that don't really need an update will get re-downloaded and clear off from the update area.


----------



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

I just went in an force closed the market and it worked.
when I go in and cleare cache and data, it re-downloads all my bloatware...lol.


----------

